# Escape Room Ideas.



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I have a idea to hide 6 buttons in a room--only one button signals the operator of the room to release the people from the room. The other buttons set off props in the room designed to scare the person pressing the button. The video controller I would use is from Fright Props. It has 7 video channels and one "ambient" track

Each time a button is pressed it would run a short video stating if the correct button was pressed and activate a prop. Not sure if that is even a good idea. The room would have a 5 minute time frame and I think i would charge $5 a head in groups of 4.

I've never done one of these so I'm not sure how they work


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Purge Break... Good For Ideas...


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd hate to get the correct button really quick. Perhaps you could have phony buttons and have your operator manually trigger the props and escape door as the patrons press the buttons, This might avoid disappointment at finding the escape button prematurely.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I did an HP Lovecraft themed puzzle room, it was lots of fun.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/140276-lovecraft-puzzle-room.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I too, would Hate fInding the right button too fast. How detailed do you want it to be?
I was once locked in a room and handcuffed to a pipe that ran along a wall. At the other end there was several pigeon holes-. Only One had the key to free you. 
Knotts trapped had similar but it was a wooden box with a key on a retracting cable. 

You can two team it too. Trapped had a room where the bottom was a cage large enough for a person to crawl around under the other victims. They'd push a button that would open a cage door. I would find the next button/release that would open a door for them to advance to the next caged area. .. 

Good luck with the project, it's a fun one.


----------



## wrighthill (Dec 5, 2016)

You can start with your organization enjoy an unforgettable day of fun corporate team building activities with our escape room at Wakeforestescaperoom.com.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Son, John went to a couple of escape rooms in Des Moines , Iowa. from what he told me, they were very tricky in hiding tiny switches in places sometimes behind or inside of other things with the craftsmanship in cabinet building pretty much required to make the effect/switches.and hide them.


----------

